# Hiiii i am new in malaysia



## mdalkhen (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi how are u i am new here just one month so if any one intrested we can hang out sometimes i live near kl


----------



## cabine (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello, Welcome to kl
Iam based here for last 5 yrs now. 
So what brings u here? work/studies?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

Please do post about your life in Malaysia.. ask/answer questions.


Maiden


----------



## gdearn (Nov 28, 2011)

Anybody living in Labuan Island? Me, my husband and our son will be moving there in Feb.


----------



## o09 (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome aboard! Hope you enjoy the weather here


----------



## gdearn (Nov 28, 2011)

o09 said:


> Welcome aboard! Hope you enjoy the weather here


Thanks. Do you live in Labuan? I'd love some info on the place if you have any.


----------

